# redesigned mechs



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

The vid, if you hate to read.






I get bored making the same thing, and really, every one wants a mech to be just a little different.

If anyone wants a how to, I could do that, if you can explain which mech! lol, I didn't do a very good job naming them, so I would just go with 1, 2, or 3 and then I could figure out which one you mean.

Not too much different, in design, just made better, more like the custom stuff.

Nice to back making things again after my time off.

I'm also going to open up an etsy shop, and do custom art furniture, some of which will be halloween related. But I won't have the first pieces done for a while yet, maybe by summer. Gotta get the vasectomy first! 950 bucks, woah! lol.

Definitely have an itch to make some art NOT to order, just build it and see how it goes.

First ones gonna be an antique, cast iron base, adjustable wooden dress form manikin, with spring loaded doors in the chest that open up to a set of bow front brass drawers, with a red enamel heart inlaid into the brass. I figure I can do it in 3 weeks on my time off. Maybe


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice smooth mechanisms Hippofeet!

Good luck on the furniture building. I love antique cast iron stuff, especially industrials. Etsy is a great place to advertise. I just bought another piece from there.

I recently put together a small side table made of repurposed parts....antique cast iron base and antique cast iron gear table top. I used an old stainless plastic extruder screw and cut it down for the table leg. I also made a lazy susan out of a beautiful turn of the century cast iron wheel barrow wheel....found on etsy.com.

Can't wait to check out your shop one day. Let us know what it's called. How about something with Hippo in it!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for encouragement, Lunatic.

The cast iron table sounds cool. 

I hadn't actually thought of using the "hippo" handle in it. That user name comes from Anime website chat boxes, back when I was in Japan in the early 90's. When anime and the internet were both just wee little ones.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey, my brother was in Japan in the early 90's as well during his second tour in the Airforce. I believe it was at Yakota AFB.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

lol, and does he like anime?

Yakota, yeah, I was there a couple times. Once for some broken bones, and once for a fit for duty test. I showed up drunk for my Captain's Mast, in civvies. My chief took me out for coffee, and got "lost in traffic" lol, so I was sober by the time I got to Yakota. The Airforce guys didn't dig my NAVY shenanigans, they acted like it was shameful, hahaha.

Still, they had a great mess hall there. Guam just flat out sucked. I don't know how the AF men and women do it. OMG boring! One of our squadron pilots got drummed out of the service for peeing off a barracks roof, and exposing himself to some AF generals wife while shouting obscenities. I was right there, but wisely kept my mouth shut, and my junk covered, hahaha.

They did get me for "illegal entry" once. I just got off a C130, I wasn't gonna wait in a stupid customs line, so I jumped some fences. They didn't have a sense of humor about it.

LOL good times.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

HaHaHa....you mad man!
I love it. Good times.

I never heard my brother say anything about anime. He's retired from the AF now and too serious of a person.

Soooo, anyway...Nice mechanisms!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, the mechs look great, would absolutely like to see where you sell these at. I really like the scissor prop. I need one for a prop upgrade I'm working on. What would something like that cost?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

kprimm, I sent you a PM.

I'm glad you could see through my shaky vids, the shakiest vids in the Biz, baby! lol.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow, really well done. Excellent mechanical craftsmanship. Those mechs could reach thousands of cycles with some basic maintenance.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks niblique71.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Excellent looking quality - Great job!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Slanks!


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

The link to the vid didnt work.


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

What happened to your youtube channel HIPPO? Can't find it.


----------



## ibjeepin (Dec 6, 2008)

Hippofeet, I tried viewing your video but youtube is telling me that it is unavailable.
IBJ


----------

